# How Do You Rate A Beautifully Written Book With An Unsatisfying Plot?



## Marc Rokoff (Aug 17, 2016)

I just finished reading Willnot by James Sallis. I've never read anything by him but I do enjoy mysteries and it was a 'top pick' in July's BookPage. 

I found the writing to be top notch. Sallis has an ability to edit sentences down to the bone - the marrow even - and make magic. Sometimes the risks he takes doesn't pay off or makes a scene somewhat confusing. But reading this book was a breath of fresh air in terms of the prose and dialogue.

However, the story resolution was extremely unsatisfying and many times I noticed editing choices that would have looked like glaring mistakes if I didn't know this was professionally edited.

How do other people rate a book like this on goodreads, for example? I gave it four stars for my appreciation of the artistry. I've experienced this sort of mismatch with either prose and story, especially with self-pubbed writers. Never know how many stars to give.

How do you set your ratings process?

FYI - BookPage is a monthly free newsprint magazine available at my library (and lots of libraries across the country). I'm a fan!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

For me, a book is a package.  The plot, characters, grammar, spelling, twists, turns and segues all have to work together.  I won't continue reading a book if there are obvious grammar and spelling errors, regardless of the author or plot.  I won't continue reading a book if at some point I realize that I don't care what happens to the characters.  

And while I consider all of those things to be part of a package, if one of them is "off" then that affects the whole book and will subsequently affect my review or rating.

I mention the good stuff in a review but the bad stuff brings down the whole experience for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't separate any of those things. `I rate books the way I felt about them at the time I read them. Characters, plot, is it a page turner, overall formatting and editing. I say editing only for obvious spell errors and stuff like that. All those things determine my star rating. If I hate the characters, the stars go down, if there are lots of spell errors later in the book, same. If the plot is boring, same. or if the resolution is not to my satisfaction, same thing. 

Rating and reviewing is such a personal ting. Everyone has a different system and there are no rules for that. I am a mood reader and I am not a writer of any kind, so many technical thingies go over my head and I can't put my finger on them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, if it's an overall rating, then it's the overall effect the book had on me that I'm rating. For me to give it 5 stars, it has to be either beautifully written and very strong in other areas (particularly character engagement, for me); or else have a very good, original plot and great characters, and at least be very well written if not quite "beautifully". But great word-smithing is worthless if that's all there is to the book.

My rule of thumb, as someone who often re-reads good books, is that if I'm sure I'd like to re-read it some day (even if years from now), I'll likely give it 5 stars. If not sure, but I think I'd give it some serious consideration for a re-read eventually, then 4 stars. If it was good enough that I didn't feel like it was a waste of time but I couldn't imagine considering it for a re-read, then 3 stars. (The difference in 1 or 2 stars is that it's got to be real crap to get the 1-star rating.  )


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Good writing and imagery don't mean much to me if it falls apart at the end.  A few grammar or editing issues isn't likely to knock a star off my rating, but it's all about plot and characters.  From the sound of your "review" I'd probably have given it a 3 at best, but if the plot resolution REALLY fell apart, it would be a 2.  And hey, the words explaining how you felt about it are probably valuable to other readers regardless of how you rate it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I'm reading, I usually have in the back of my mind how the book is running as far as a rating. I think I start off assuming any book should be good enough to give 4 stars to. 

As I read, I may feel, hey this plot is NOT moving -- no more than 3 stars.

Then a bit later, it picks up and really grabs me and I'm thinking 4 again.

Then I get to the end and decide that it was just a bit to 'pat'. . . . back to 3 stars. Or maybe there was a cool twist that I really appreciate so it stays at 4 stars.


OR maybe I felt like it was 3 stars all the way but the last 20% was so clever in the resolution that I decide it's 4 stars.


OR maybe I get 10% in or so and I'm feeling like this has it all, like it could be a rare 5 star book. I'm reading it and loving the use of language and the characters and the plot.  If it stays that good and has a completely satisfying ending, it will get a 5 star rating. BUT, if in the last 5% it just ends and I'm sitting there going "Wait. . . what?" -- it's not going to be more than a 4 or even a 3 depending on how let down I feel.

When I write it up -- I'll mention all those sorts of things. I'll say if the characters felt flat. I'll say if the writing was exceptionally good. Or if the editing seemed to be haphazard. I'll definitely mention if the ending was unsatisfying.

Of course, if it REALLY disappoints me . . . . I might give it a 2 star rating. I almost never give a thing 1 star unless I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm of the same mind as most of the people who've responded. I can think of several published authors who write beautifully but have no idea how to move a story along ... I give up on their books after a few chapters. But neither do I have much time for authors who have a great story to tell, but write badly, and the comparison I make is this. Someone writes a great song with terrific, deeply moving lyrics. But then that song is recorded by someone with an absolutely dreadful singing voice, accompanied by just a drunk on a kazoo.

That is what a badly written book is like to me, no matter how good the plot. It has to be the complete deal.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't tell you from that description.

If a book excels at something (in terms of my enjoyment) and is generally good, it probably gets 4 stars. If it excels all around it probably gets 5 stars. If it's a general good book that I enjoy, it probably gets 3 stars. If it's a book that I don't feel like I wasted time reading, but like it's not particularly worth reading other books by the author, it probably gets 2. If its something I actively disliked, it gets 1. 

That's the general outline of my rating system. Almost all books I read are 3 stars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Lilith said:


> I won't continue reading a book if there are obvious grammar and spelling errors, regardless of the author or plot.
> I mention the good stuff in a review but the bad stuff brings down the whole experience for me.


Grammar or spelling errors are often down to the publisher more than the author, in conventionally published books at least. For instance, I have on my shelves a Penguin paperback edition of George Orwell's 'Burmese Days' -- an utterly terrific novel -- that is fuller of typos than any other book I've ever bought. Hardly George Orwell's fault.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> Grammar or spelling errors are often down to the publisher more than the author, in conventionally published books at least. For instance, I have on my shelves a Penguin paperback edition of George Orwell's 'Burmese Days' -- an utterly terrific novel -- that is fuller of typos than any other book I've ever bought. Hardly George Orwell's fault.


Maybe. But from the point of view of a reader who happens to care about such things, it's a valid reason to 'mark it down'. Not that Orwell or his publisher cares.

HOWEVER, for a currently writing author, even big name from a major publisher, I guarantee that if a lot of reviews are saying, "this is a great story but, man, the typos are crazy," someone is going to take notice and fix 'em. For a smaller publisher, or independent author, it can be the kiss of death. There are books I got very early in the Kindle era that read like a first draft of a high school writing assignment. It made me Very Wary of trying "independent" books for a long time. Thankfully, while those sorts are still around, it's becoming much easier to find the good stuff that indies are writing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

From my days way back when working at a typesetting company, I know that the author is in the loop for proofreading of the drafts. (Also, at least in those days, we had staff proofreaders looking at it as well as the publisher's editor and whoever else they might have look at it.) In the case of a publisher reprinting something from the public domain where nobody represents the author, it's solely on their shoulders, but that's not the case for 99% of what people are reading here, I suspect. And, of course, all the self-published authors here have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

While I appreciate beautifully constructed prose used to tell a good story, I have no interest in reading beautiful prose that seems to have been written merely for its own sake. So I guess story is king for me and I am more forgiving of clunky writing where the story is gripping.

The prime example that springs to mind is _The Da Vinci Code_ - I'm not a huge fan of Dan Brown's writing style, but I didn't even notice it while reading that book. I hadn't read the book on which it was based that first expounds the theory of what the Holy Grail actually was and so it was completely new to me. It blew me away. Yet in his most recent book, in which I thought the plotline and denoument were ludicrous, I noticed every bit of awkward dialogue and every clumsy manipulation of characters or events to produce cliffhangers at the end of each chapter.

(BTW - I'm not meaning to have a go at DB - millions love his books and I'll keep reading them because I loved the DVC so much.)


----------



## JuliaShupe (Aug 25, 2016)

You're so right Sam. I just ran and grabbed my Dan Brown books. I'm a little shocked.  Excellent ideas and premise, but not as smooth as I remember.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

JuliaShupe said:


> You're so right Sam. I just ran and grabbed my Dan Brown books. I'm a little shocked. Excellent ideas and premise, but not as smooth as I remember.


So many people enjoy his books, me included, that he's obviously doing many things right. I imagine most writers would feel very contented with the writing life if they managed to achieve somewhere near his level of sales.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

When I read, I read for the story. While I appreciate excellent prose, I'm willing to ignore some grammatical errors if the story is gripping. However, excellent prose and an unsatisfying ending will probably get a poor review for me.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

For me plot are number one. It weighed more than writing style. I can close my eye for book with plot but average writing style than book with good writing style but bad plot.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

Sam Kates said:


> So many people enjoy his books, me included, that he's obviously doing many things right. I imagine most writers would feel very contented with the writing life if they managed to achieve somewhere near his level of sales.


Larry Brooks (author of Story Engineering & Story Physics) uses the Da Vinci Code as a prime example of how story structure trumps a beautiful writing voice. For years I didn't understand how a book with such clunky writing could be so popular. Now I get it!!! In terms of appeal (and therefore sales), beautiful writing is a nice-to-have, while strong story is a need-to-have. And yes, I bought and enjoyed DVC along with everyone else


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Angela Haddon said:


> Larry Brooks (author of Story Engineering & Story Physics) uses the Da Vinci Code as a prime example of how story structure trumps a beautiful writing voice. For years I didn't understand how a book with such clunky writing could be so popular. Now I get it!!! In terms of appeal (and therefore sales), beautiful writing is a nice-to-have, while strong story is a need-to-have. And yes, I bought and enjoyed DVC along with everyone else


I agree with him. I think the same is true for one or two of his other books - _Angels and Demons_ and _Deception Point_ both worked for me, though not as well as The DVC, whilst _Digital Fortress_ and _Inferno_ in particular, for me, were less successful. I kept noticing the writing in those two examples, meaning the story wasn't overriding my inner critic.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

I haven't read any of Dan Brown's other books, but funnily enough I was planning on re-reading DVC just this week! Think I might dust it off again  I've noticed that a lot of writers will nail story with one book (usually their breakthrough), then they struggle to reproduce it.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll be honest I'll rate a book based on a gut reaction (and tend not to over think it!) I'm a character driven reader though, if they're not up to scratch then I tend not to enjoy the book so much, so my ratings are often based on them and their relationships. However I make a point of saying if a book is well written if I've rated it badly for other reasons.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

I will give it 3 stars simply because I prefer good plot than good writing skill.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I pretty much stick a finger in the air for the star rating. I guess the crucial question is: does the shaky ending make you unwilling to recommend the book to others?

If the writing style carries the ending, then I'd go with four stars. If not, three or below.

When I'm reviewing, the review part tends to be me getting my own thoughts in order about a book. The star rating is the main bit that I know other people will bother to read, so I tend to use "am I recommending people read this book or not?" as my main yardstick.


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

How do I rate a beautifully-written book with an unsatisfying plot?

I rate it as "literature."


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

What are the parameters of "Unsatisfying"?  If this is subjective, then to be fair, I wouldn't give it much weight.

I would probably give it a 4-star, but in my review, express why I found it unsatisfying.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Angela Haddon said:


> beautiful writing is a nice-to-have, while strong story is a need-to-have.


That's how I feel too. A well-executed plot is usually a must for me when I read. I say 'usually' because every now and then a book comes along where the writing is so beautifully descriptive, I don't mind a meandering plot.

But I know other readers who don't care as much if something is 'happening.' They just want the words to move them. I guess that's the beauty of having so many books out there: something for everyone.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

For me a book is an experience.  If you loved the book, then it's a good book for you even if it has a plot error.  If you hated the book even though it was eloquently written, then it's a bad book for you.  I guess it depends on whether the unsatisfying plot ruined the book...


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I wouldn't rate it (because I hate writing bad review on books). I've actually had it happen before. I read a book that had the most beautiful descriptions I'd ever read but the plot was just too slow...too boring. I gave up on it, which was disappointing because I loved how beautifully it was written.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd rate such a book four stars or so, but hollow stars.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I notice plot and story movement most, as well as the heart the characters bring to the story. However, some authors have a writing style that really makes them stand apart and influences the mood, like "purple prose" or on the flip side, a bare bones style of writing. Then, I think it depends what mood I'm in - if I'm reading for a more action-oriented story or if I want to sit there and savor the writing. If a book falls short on one or the other (beautiful, moving writing or a unique, absorbing plot) then I typically rate those lower than the books that have both. I think that full package feeling - a memorable story line as well as lovely written quotes to savor- catapults them into the five star category for me!


----------



## thewritescott (Nov 18, 2016)

Right. Depending on how much it detracted, I'd rate it a 3 or 4, probably a 4. Then I'd explain that the book had amazing prose, with a plot that needed work.

I try not to slam authors in reviews, for obvious reasons, unless it's just terrible. Even then I'm tactful. I'm sure you are too. But, I'd spend more time praising than criticizing.

DoctorKilgrave aka thewritescott

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

_sorry -- no direct promotional links allowed -- please review Forum Decorum..  -- Ann _


----------



## aliceblossom (Dec 5, 2016)

I would rate it over how much fun or enjoyment I had from reading the book. That's more important to me than a good/bad plot or likewise having good imagery, etc.
At the end of the day, a book can have a bad plot but still be pretty enjoyable imo.


----------

